
Seattle's new hygiene shower trailers cost the city $475 per shower - rococode
https://twitter.com/ericacbarnett/status/1266058218448404481
======
imtringued
I really like the fact that the cleaning staff is earning $150/hour and that
cleaning the porta potty isn't even done by the staff, its an additional
equipment expense!

